# Manly Activities??



## mattyjman (Jun 6, 2012)

So... I'm actually finding this kinda hard. 

I'm a homebody. I work nearly 60 hours a week, and when i come home, all i really want to do is just relax. I enjoy entertainment like movies, etc... and by nature, am a little more introverted than extroverted. 

I also live in Arizona, and it's freaking hot out here right now... up past 110's now... 

So, for all you guys out there... spout off some suggestions of things that you find fun to do... things that would take me away from my SO... so i can have some "me" time. 

indoor activities are cool, outdoor activities are cool too. what do you guys do that is low cost? 

basically, i'm looking for a smorgishboard of options that i might find appealing and wanting to try. 

just shout it out... doesn't matter if it's incredibly obvious or not... let's just get a list here.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

tool sharpening/wood carving.
hunting/fishing
hiking/canoeing
exercising
shooting/achchery
prospecting for gold.
sports.

playing music( not that I can but always wanted to)

car project.
gardening
art/painting/drawing


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

become a boy scout leader or some other similiar orginazation.

bike riding
motorcycle riding


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

Pool league
Dart league
Bowling league
Indoor sports (rec center stuff?)

meetup.com has meetings/groups based on topics of interest.... it's not a dating site, just a meeting site.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Arizona=golf


----------



## Rawrdonstein (Jun 14, 2012)

Get you a car project, even if your not mechanically inclined you can learn. You have no idea how proud of yourself you will be when you take something old, ugly, and discarded and turn it into something beautiful. Best thing is there is no time limit so you can work on it as your budget allows. Then you can have fun cruising in it, and going to car shows


----------



## VermisciousKnid (Dec 27, 2011)

Learn rock climbing at a rock gym. It's totally safe and really a blast!
Take a welding class. It's a handy skill.


----------



## mina (Jun 14, 2012)

horse back riding.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Had a "therapist" tell me years ago that Men find more stress relief from activities that involve some sort of CONTACT. His examples were hitting a golf ball or a punching bag - as opposed to walking or jogging.


----------



## mattyjman (Jun 6, 2012)

many of these are outdoor... any indoor activities while it's freaking hot out here?


----------



## VermisciousKnid (Dec 27, 2011)

The rock gym should be indoors. The darts, billiards, and bowling will be, too. I expect that there are indoor shooting ranges, too. Not sure how easy they are to find.


----------



## VermisciousKnid (Dec 27, 2011)

Depending on whether you enjoy beer this may be uninteresting to you... Classes in home brewing. Once you learn the ropes you can do it in the comfort of your home.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Start a card night. Invite some dudes ... you're off to the races.


----------



## Beelzebub (Jun 26, 2012)

Arizona, Run in the desert naked without sun screen for 8 hours. 
you will shed weight and get some nice tan.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Beelzebub said:


> Arizona, Run in the desert naked without sun screen for 8 hours.
> you will shed weight and get some nice tan.


I'll confess, sometimes the line is hazy between 'manly' and 'idiotic' where activities are concerned.

Why not up it a notch and rub yourself down with bacon grease?


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I love the smell of bacon.

OP, maybe you can built little models of stuff. My gramps used to build models of old cars


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

Hunting in the winter, spearfishing in the summer (I freedive, which involves shooting the fish underwater with a speargun while holding your breath). It is a blast, and a great way to get food!

I also started working out recently, and the wife really likes the results


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Ever hunt hyenas? Crafty they are.


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

Runs like Dog said:


> Ever hunt hyenas? Crafty they are.


No, I've watched those guys on tv do it... looks pretty cool. I've been trying to learn to hunt whitetail deer on public land. It is pretty challenging for a city boy like me.

The learning process, adventure, and alone time have been very rewarding for me.


----------



## mattyjman (Jun 6, 2012)

what do you guys do at the end of a long day at work? much of this seems like weekend activities, so what keeps you busy when you get home before you turn in for the night?


i'm liking the ideas, keep them coming.


----------



## MrsOldNews (Feb 22, 2012)

Reading isn't a hobby per se but it can be very rewarding, get your mind off work and teach you something new


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

mattyjman said:


> what do you guys do at the end of a long day at work? much of this seems like weekend activities, so what keeps you busy when you get home before you turn in for the night?


After work, I hang with the wife and kids. After the kids go to bed, I smoke a cigar on the back porch, hang with the wife some more and crash. 

Also, lately, I have been doing some internet gaming at night as well, which is actually kind of nerdy. I wouldn't recommend gaming as a "manly" activity. It is one of the few areas I digress from manning up these days


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

My husband reads a lot too. Reading is sexy and he always has something interesting to talk about.... including those zombie novels!

I like the suggestion of indoor rock climbing. Archery can be indoors too. Deejo's suggestion of cards was great. Chess would be another I'd add. Learning an instrument is a great way to unwind at the end of a day and it's likely you could teach yourself the basics of guitar. Really depends what you might be into. oh and there's nothing like a man who can cook! I know where we are, there are cooking classes tailored to men.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Darts!


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

I used to really enjoy playing video games - sports games - in another lifetime...


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

Pistol shooting indoor range.
Put AC in the garage and build a chopper.
A couple of weight training sessions weekly.
Join a band. I guess rock is passe these days, but it's sure fun to play.
take up two handed broadsword
All that stuff raises your SMV.


----------



## bribrius (Jun 29, 2012)

i like the boating, canoe, shooting etc.

But what i really liked that i started doing a few years ago was making things from wood. made the kids a swing set, made my son some wooden toys, made some picnic tables, made some chairs.
Granted none are perfect but it seems the more i do it the better they get. im working my way toward making indoor furniture that actually looks professional.
I think what i like about it, is i can give it to people to use, keep the stuff for the family to use. I have a end product to have pride in. And it is something that actually has purpose. you can sit on the chair, sit at a table, kids can play with the toys etc.
very relaxing and fun to do.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Unhappy2011 said:


> What is SMV?


That's what I was wondering. I had to google. 

It means .......Slow Moving Vehicle.




or maybe Sexual Market Value.


----------



## Juicer (May 2, 2012)

I usually go work out. Until I feel like crap. 

As for manly, I use to do some boxing. Had to stop a while back...but I always had fun. 

I also play some piano. Not something people expect from me, but I have fun.

But driving an old classic, for fun, is always an adrenaline rush. Pop in some Rock music, or something like that. I use to own an old mustang, and driving that thing like it was suppose to be driven was awesome. I loved it. I had to find some roads cops didn't patroll very often, but that can't be too hard in Arizona.
Just make sure: 
You know your limits
Aren't super far away from a hospital 
Have good insurance 
Don't take the wife out in it while you drive it for fun. She'll probably go beserk. Mine did.


----------



## Latigo (Apr 27, 2011)

Take up an foreign language. I am working on my third and collecting info to learn a 4th. I have met alot of of cool people and had alot of experiences I wouldn't have had without knowing how to communicate. A boxing or MMA gym would be a good choice too. Learn BJJ!


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

I had to google again......

BJJ = Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

10 florins to catwoman.

SMV=Sexual Market Value


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

mrow!


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

I've been a sloppy bastad since my first was born 6 years ago. Part of that is a destroyed left knee, the other part is lazyness.

Recently I've taken up a small portion of my weight training routine from once upon a time. I feel great after only 2 weeks. I'm stronger, happier and my dress shirts are looking better on my rotund frame. I highly recommend...


----------



## mattyjman (Jun 6, 2012)

bribrius said:


> i like the boating, canoe, shooting etc.
> 
> But what i really liked that i started doing a few years ago was making things from wood. made the kids a swing set, made my son some wooden toys, made some picnic tables, made some chairs.
> Granted none are perfect but it seems the more i do it the better they get. im working my way toward making indoor furniture that actually looks professional.
> ...


odd thing... i love "making" things... one thing that i'm big into is music, and so i've always done full fabrication projects with my cars (car stereos - the nice ones, not the ones you hear bouncing down your neighborhood) ... fiberglass, wood, etc.. which i recently gave up because my wife hates my hobby. i love building stuff though... i have a pretty decent set of tools, and i can pretty much build anything without a problem. perhaps i should tell her i didn't give it up afterall...


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 13, 2012)

about 2 months ago I started P90X. I found that I really enjoy the workouts, and wake up a bit early to get them in before I have get ready for work. Plus I'm eating healthier now than I ever have - cut way back on candy/sweets and soda.

When I'm home on weekends, I try to spend most of my time with my 3 year old son - swimming pool, playground / park, etc. I'd hate to take too much time to do things alone and miss out on time with my son.

As for hobbies:
Soccer (or other sports) - even watching on tv
Photography - you can get an inexpensive Point & Shoot camera with manual controls and still take the time to properly learn how to use it.
Car/Truck groups - just as mentioned with a car project. I met a great group of guys, and have learned to do some work to my own truck - intermittant windshield wipers installed, lift kit installed, replaced wheels, changed oil, transfer case oil and front/rear differentials.


----------



## Smoke (Jul 17, 2012)

How about Taxidermy?


----------



## Paradise (Dec 16, 2011)

Smoke said:


> How about Taxidermy?


Why is every post on here reminding me of Hot Tub Time Machine? "The Taxidermist is stuffing my mom, kelly." 

To the OP, may I ask why your wife doesn't like your old hobby and why you gave it up? Sounds like a pretty fun hobby to me and one with possible income potential.


----------



## hunter411 (Jun 4, 2012)

Ahhh... A subject right up my alley. I have a lot of hobbies and over the years had to cut back on some. I saw one of your requirements is cost. That is a big factor. 

Hunting- Expensive, even if you have access to public land, you still have to get your license, gun or bow, gear, travel, processing, taxidermy, you name it there is a cost.

Fishing- Varies in cost, it depends on what you are fishing for. If you get into the area of boats, well now its gettng expensive.

Shooting- Moderate cost, you can hit the indoor pistol ranges, rifle ranges, or skeet/trap shooting. You can pick up a decent pistol or rifle fairly cheap. If its skeet/trap, you can pick up a decent over/under shotgun for $300-$800. Shells are fairly cheap and you can compete if you really like it.

Golf- Moderate to expensive, you are in a good area for this thats for sure. I mainly played as an excuse to drink beer and still do about once a month.

Carpentry/home projects- This is a good one. I dont know your skill level but you can accomplish a lot by doing your own projects. There are a lot of books and learning materials to get you through. Start small but ALWAYS FINISH A JOB BEFORE TRYING ANOTHER.

Poker night- Great way to get a group of friends over and is cheap.

Anything that involves beer (darts, bowling, electricity).


----------



## mattyjman (Jun 6, 2012)

Paradise said:


> Why is every post on here reminding me of Hot Tub Time Machine? "The Taxidermist is stuffing my mom, kelly."
> 
> To the OP, may I ask why your wife doesn't like your old hobby and why you gave it up? Sounds like a pretty fun hobby to me and one with possible income potential.


well, it was a money pit.. plain and simple. but then again, what hobby isn't?


----------



## Drover (Jun 11, 2012)

I have a friend who's a professional hunter and gun expert. Just hanging out with him drinking beers for a couple of hours makes me feel more manly


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

smoke said:


> how about taxidermy?



chuck testa!


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Bullfighting, drinking, boxing. Real Hemmingway stuff.


----------



## Drover (Jun 11, 2012)

Go find a bar and beat yourself up in the parking lot like Edward Norton in Fight Club.


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

- Have my best friend in the world over. We set up something we call "treehouse" time that we do a few times a year. Just the two of us shooting the breeze, playing video games, watching films, discussing whatever. It's all very juvenile, but pretty freaking incredible. My wife loves for me to have this time, and she respects it. 

- I take long, 8-10 mile walks late at night, usually when she's sleep. Long walks in the solitude are incredible.

- Go to the movies. I have no problem going with friends, or alone. Film is my passion, and my career, and going to the movies is a pastime that I cherish above all others.

- Hang out at a bar with one of my other best friends. I'm not even a heavy drinker, but it's a fun time, and he's a big connoisseur of various interesting beers.

- Chill at a friend's house. 

- Watch Football. Wife can't stand it, so it's usually just me and the game.

- Video games. Love them, even though I don't play them nearly as much as I use to. But I hope to have gaming in my life on some level for the rest of my life.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Coal mining.


----------



## hunter411 (Jun 4, 2012)

Runs like Dog said:


> Coal mining.


:lol: Reminded me of the movie Zoolander!!


----------



## Kobo (May 13, 2010)

Porn


----------



## alphaomega (Nov 7, 2010)

Deejo said:


> I'll confess, sometimes the line is hazy between 'manly' and 'idiotic' where activities are concerned.
> 
> Why not up it a notch and rub yourself down with bacon grease?


BAMM!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Chris H. said:


> Hunting in the winter, spearfishing in the summer (I freedive, which involves shooting the fish underwater with a speargun while holding your breath). It is a blast, and a great way to get food!
> 
> I also started working out recently, and the wife really likes the results





I also do Scuba Diving and Spear Fishing.
Easy to learn,a bit risky but extreme adrenaline!

Spearfishing - YouTube

I also work out.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Enslaving a small nation with your robot army as you cackle maniacally on your throne of skulls.


----------



## Smoke (Jul 17, 2012)

Runs like Dog said:


> Enslaving a small nation with your robot army as you cackle maniacally on your throne of skulls.


I for one will welcome our new tinfoil overlords.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Cooking meat. With FIRE.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Bonus points if you killed said meat yourself.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Extra bonus points if you killed it with your own hands....or a knife.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Subtract points if you're cooking food that your wife killed.


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

mattyjman said:


> So... I'm actually finding this kinda hard.
> 
> I'm a homebody. I work nearly 60 hours a week, and when i come home, all i really want to do is just relax. I enjoy entertainment like movies, etc... and by nature, am a little more introverted than extroverted.
> 
> ...


Here's what I do:
1. Work out. Martial arts is good, not sure if it's low cost. Most places run $50-80 a month. P90X is good, you can borrow the DVDs if you don't want to buy them, you'll need some bar bells too, but you can work out at home. There's an IOS app if you want to do it at the gym. Hot Yoga I find to be the absolute best. May not be "manly" but screw it, it's the best workout I've ever found.
2. Walk/run/bike in nature. Cheap as in a pair of running shoes and a bike.
3. Chill with some buddies in the back yard. Rotate houses so you still get away. Bringing some suds makes it pretty cheap.
4. Go to guy movies with some buds. Watch some stuff get blowed up real good.
5. Camping. Never done it in the desert, it's probably fun.
6. Watch some sports with your buddies. The ladies will get out of the way themselves.


----------

